# Mikro Verbindungsabbrüche und Netzwerk Festplatte



## Larrywayn (28. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen hoffe hier hat jemand eine Idee, sonst lebe ich weiter damit xD
Ich hab Windows  Build 7100 und folgende Lan Struktur:

```
|-- VULKAN(Festplatte)----|  
Modem-->Warp(Router)     -|                         |  
                          |-- DENOBULA(XP Pc)       |  
                          |                         |  
                          |-- EARTH(Windows 7)---|--|  
                          |                      |  
                          |                      v  
                          |-- BAJOR(UbuntuServer) ftp, http, Javaserver
```
Jeder Rechner hat auch eine eigene feste IP im Netzwerk.

1. Problem: Der Windows 7 Rechner erkennt nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr die externe Lan-Festplatte. Meistens wenn er über Nacht aus war. D.h Ich kann alle verknüpften Ordner, jedes mal neu erstellen. Außerdem muss ich jedes mal Benutzername und Passwort eingeben. Er speichert es ums verrecken nicht. 
Der XP-PC hat keinerlei Probleme, genauso wenig wie der Ubuntu-Server.
Falls jemand auch Windows 7 hat, bei dem es geht, würde mich interessieren, was da vll. anders eingestellt ist. Ist übrigens eine Western Digital Mybook World Edtition mit 500 GB und dem blauen Ring in Weiß xD

2. Nun zum Hauptproblem. Neben der üblichen IP-Wechsel disconnects alle 24-48 Stunden kommt seit einigen Monaten hinzu, dass es Mikroabbrüche gibt.
Die machen sich meistens nicht bemerkbar, wenn man normal surft. 
Jedoch in Msn und ICQ fliegt man laaaaaaaaaaufend raus. Auch Downloads brechen ab und Uploads natürlich auch.  Es ist einfach nicht mehr schön, teilweise 10 mal am Tag. Manchmal ist man nur für 1 Sekunde Offline manchmal für bis zu 10. Ganz selten muss ich auch den Router neu starten, damit die Verbindung wieder da ist.
Die Verbindung zum Router besteht dauerhaft ohne Abbrüche. Am Router kann es auch nicht liegen, da der schon mehrmals gewechselt wurde. Aktuell ein Belkin Router. Egal ob Wlan oder Kabel das Problem tritt immer auf und das an jedem der Rechner. Alle Ethernetkabel wurden schon mehrmals ausgetauscht, so dass ich da auch ein Kabelbruch + Wackelkontakt ausschließen kann.
Am Modem kann es auch nicht liegen eigentlich, weil wenn nur 1 Pc am Modem hängt, es zu keinem Problem kommt. 
Das lustige das Problem trat nach mehreren Jahren einfach auf. Der Router der vorher dran war hat Jahrelang seinen Dienst getan, deshalb wurde er auch ausgetauscht. Zu unrecht anscheinend.
Mein Anbieter ist Kabel Deutschland und wie gesagt eigentlich gab es bisher keine Probleme.

Hoffe das Jemand vll. eine Idee hat :S
MfG larrywayn


----------

